

Ask HN: Going to Community College and internships - mouselover

Next year I will attending community college and was wandering if I can still apply to tech internships ( knowing programming of course) and still have a chance of getting one. Anybody got similar experiences? Eventually I&#x27;ll transfer to BS in CS
======
eddie_31003
I also attended a community college prior to transferring to a 4 year
university. I believe it's all in the effort you put in. Top Universities have
name recognition on their side, so if you attend a top university you do not
have to put as much effort into this process. IMO.

I had several professors at my community college who had contacts in our local
industry and knew several peers who landed internships through those
connections. However, they were all local tech firms or local agencies looking
for technical interns.

A community college is still an accredited educational institution, so you'll
meet the requirements. I also suggest attending Meetups, User Groups, and
Hackathons.

There's an old saying, "It's not what you know, it's who you know." The more
you are able to network and get your name out there the better off you'll be.

~~~
mouselover
Thanks for the last sentence, I'll take it seriously

------
wmichelin
I went to Community College and you're going to have to try really hard early
on. I highly recommend looking for companies in your area and trying to
establish relationships with some of the people there. Attend Hackathons at
bigger schools in your area, and establish an online presence for yourself.
It's great that you're concerned with this, you're already ahead of many of
your peers. I don't recommend going to Community college, but like myself you
probably have little choice in the matter. At a bigger school it's much easier
for you to land something. Good luck friend.

